# doggie dandruff?



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thea and Remy seem to have both developed bad dry skin...I am sure it is from turning the heat on in the house. 

I feed them Eukaneuba GSD food (Remy also gets some Eukaneuba large breed puppy mixed in to help him gain weight). 

I have heard that I can use canola oil, fish oil tablets, or something like that to help with the dry skin..how would I do that? Or is this related to the food?

Thanks for any info,
Sue


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

sue,
eukaneuba food isn't one of my favorites, but all dogs are different on different foods. i haven't looked at the ingredient list on that food for a while.
i would definitely add oils to the food. dogs that have dry skin could be lacking in alot of things. Zinc is another thing that helps. if you decide to keep using your food, i would find a good all around supplement with all the ingredients to help dry skin.
Nupro is a good source of skin nutrition, Canine complete is another. or you can get a liquid omega oil blend that has zinc and other vitamines in it. i think its important to get the right combo of things to help dry skin, not just oils but the other componants as well. thats why its easier to get an all in one blend.

debbie

debbie


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I had Thea on Nutro Max when we first got her, since that was what they had her on before, and I didn't care for it. Is there a better choice? To be totally honest, I cannot afford a very expensive food...it is already $40/bag for the Eukaneuba.

ow do you add oils to the food, just pour it on? How much?


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Canidae is a very affordable and quality alternative. In fact it is cheaper than Eukanuba!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

In my opinion, Euk is expensive for what is in it. I bet you can find a no corn, no sorghum, no by-products food for the same price as the Euk.

My girl always had a dandruff problem. For her, a multivitamin and fresh ground flaxseed has always been needed in her diet. It took me a couple of years to figure that out. She's 10 1/2 now and it's still the same. Fish oil doesn't help her (it makes it worse), but it has helped some on the boards. In addition to the products mentioned above, Missing Link is always a good product if a dog isn't allergic to the ingredients.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

some dogs are also allergic to flaxseed, many of us have had to experiement with the right combos of supplements for our dogs.

debbie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah, I guess you have to be careful about everything!


----------

